# housse de protection pour iPod Touch



## Tichka (20 Décembre 2008)

j'ai un iPod Touch première génération et je voudrai savoir si les housses de protection qu'on trouve actuellement pour les Touch 2ème génération sont adaptées également sur la première génération. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## fandipod (21 Décembre 2008)

Je crois pas car il y a sur les nouveaux ipod touch un bouton du réglage du volume qui n'existe pas sur la 1ère génération. Par contre regarde ce lien :http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/s...d-touch/Accessoires/Apple?NoCatalogRia=true#1

La fnac vend encore des étuis pour itouch 1ère génération.. Si tu as besoin de conseil pour le choix de ta protection tu peux me demanedr je suis à ton service.


----------



## Tichka (22 Décembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je crois pas car il y a sur les nouveaux ipod touch un bouton du réglage du volume qui n'existe pas sur la 1ère génération. Par contre regarde ce lien :http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/s...d-touch/Accessoires/Apple?NoCatalogRia=true#1
> 
> La fnac vend encore des étuis pour itouch 1ère génération.. Si tu as besoin de conseil pour le choix de ta protection tu peux me demanedr je suis à ton service.



merci pour ton aide. J'ai trouvé une housse á la fnac


----------

